# a little longer



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

am still waiting on my p's with the lesson learned from my last fish i will not go wrong again so for now i have a red tiger oscar a pleco and some african cichlids in the 55 gonna wait and see how well they do b 4 i buy anything else will keep u all posted







so for now it's just watching some action between the african cichlids especially the male going after the oscar to protect his territory and female.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

cant go wrong with cichlids :biggrin:
got any pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big is the oscar and pic if any...


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

oscar is about 3 inches the cichlids i am not sure what species they are all i know is that the male is blue and the female is yellow i believe they are labeotropheus trewavasae hoping to get scanner so i can download pics of tank and fish all i have is this webcam and i cant take any pics with it


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I believe you are keeping Oscars (American CIchlid) along with African Cichlids, I guess it would be fine.. but note that Oscars can reach up to 14'' which can crowd you 55gallon fairly easily.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i know the tank rules but check this out this chineese woman owns this restaurant in savannah tenn. and when u walk in all u see is a 29 gallon tank with this huge oscar in it along with some feeders and some cory cats the restaurant name golden dragon the owner's name jenni


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a pic of your oscar please?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

That owner of the chinese restaurant shouldn't be allowed to own fish. Considering a oscar can reach 16" even a 55g is too small to house it for life, never mind a 29g. I would also imagine that if she has that fish crammed into a very small tank that it is probably underfiltered and has a lack of water changes. Does the fish have HITH from the feeders or the poor water?


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

man i walked into this restaurant close to 6 years ago and even today the same fish is in the same tank


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

oh yeah one last thing am working my ass off for at least a 135 gallon for the oscar and the pleco and just leave the african cichlids in the 55


----------

